# 5 HP Briggs Cylinder Head Torque



## Steve Bethke (Oct 17, 2008)

For a Sears Chipper/Shredder (Purch. 5/1995) with the 5 HP Briggs and Stratton engine- model No.: 133412, what is the torque on the cylinder head bolts? This head has 8 bolts, and no washers.
Thank you for any help.
StevenQ


----------

